# carby cat has passed away



## renee murphy (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello everyone,
Just to let you all know had i had to put carby cat down today Mar-20, I couldn't let him suffer no longer! I had him to the vet again yesterday to recheck his status,his liver count's were sky high, he hasn't eaten in 2 days, i was feeding him through a syringe,i knew in my heart he wasn't well,my husband and i decided to let him go to heaven instead of suffering . It was the hardest thing i've ever done,he was my baby.
My vet wants me to send him to PEI for testing, to see if the food was responable for his illness, also i'm waiting for menu foods to return my calls to see if they will pay for expenses if in deed thet are responable. I'm so upset,angry,i want answers.
Carby was so healthy until i started feeding him gravy packages xmas06.
The vet said that he is in kidney failure,and testing him will have all the answers.I do have the food at home as well to be tested i bought and that is recalled.
If anyone is experienceing the same matter please let me know.

Thank-you for listening
Renee


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sympathy from here, as well. I'm so sorry.
Heidi


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

I was wondering how things turned out. I'm so sorry.


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss--death because of things like this can be the hardest to accept and understand. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

oh no! I've been thinking of you!









They better make amends to you if it was the food. I'm betting WAS the food though.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Renee, I'm so sorry to hear about this. I hope you find out it wasn't the food, because that will only make it harder to accept. But I do feel for you and I hope you feel good about the great life you were able to give Carby.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Renée, I am so, so sorry for the loss of your beloved Carby cat. I know it's not much, but take comfort in the fact that he's no longer in any pain and that he knew how much he was loved.

***HUGS***


----------



## Cynthia1980 (Mar 16, 2007)

Renee, my condolences. {{{HUG}}} I'm proud of how you have chosen to take care of *him* even over your own feelings.

I feel for and with you...


----------



## SashasMom (Feb 25, 2005)

*Too late for me*

My girl Sasha died Jan. 19th of this year. 2 days before she was fine. She was on hyperthyroid med and had regular checkups where she was declared doing well. Sash was 15. Blood tests from that same day showed her kidney failing. 

And now I hear about this recall. I fed her IAMS canned. In particular, I had been giving her the "Slices w/Chicken (or Turkey) in Gravy". 

Was it age or was it the food? I will probably never know for sure.


----------



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

I am so sorry Renee!

You did the best you can do, and now Carby is at the bridge pain free. It wasn't your fault he died, it was the food. It's good you're sending him in for testing, to see if it was the food. God bless you.

I'm deeply sorry for your loss!  :hug:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Renee, I'm so very sorry. This is a terrible shock for you, I know! It's unbelievably hard to take, since she was perfectly healthy the day before. I hope that everything is resolved fairly, and that God blesses you with His comfort and love.

I'll move this to the Rainbow Bridge for you, so that others may pay tribute to your sweet baby. God bless you.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Mysterious said:


> oh no! I've been thinking of you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to echo this and send along my condolences. I'm so sorry. I hope you get some closure and find out what really happened.

Here's a {{{BIG HUG}}} from me and all my FurKids.


----------



## andylo (Feb 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear for the loss of your beloved cat. God bless you and Carby.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm so terribly sad for your loss and the thought that it might be the food. This whole food recall thing is really upsetting. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss. *HUGS*


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

Renee:

My deepest sympathy to you at this time. You and Carby are in my thoughts. :sad2


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

RIP dear kitty! giant hugs to you!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Renee, I'm so sorry for your loss. Carby is no longer suffering, and he knows how much you love him.
Sending prayers and big, big hugs.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about poor Carby. What you did for him was the last great act of love you can do for your pet. I hope you get some closure in this situation.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Doodlebug just locked your other thread. I didnt realize your kitty had to be put down. I feel so bad for you and your kitty. My heart goes out to you. I know he knew your care and love till the end. Im so sorry.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

This is so sad, I'm so sorry  , I hope you find out what it was and get some closure because of it and I hope that they will pay for the expenses if it was the food.


----------



## Aquakittie (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh Dear, I'm sorry for your loss. I was watching the news about this recall last night and I couldn't help but get choked up for all the pet owners (and their pets obviously). My boyfriend looked over the list when the news 1st broke about the recall and we didn't see any brands we had. I DID look at the list myself last night to double check what we had in the cabinet and sure enough we DID have 1 can of Iams that was on the list. EEK!!!! Fortunately the Iams cans were on the bottom of the stack and they've been eating something else the whole time. 

My question is, how long after eating the tainted food do the pets start showing symptoms of being sick? My boyfriend is usually the one that buys the wet food as treats for the cats. We don't have any 1 brand we buy, just whats on sale and sounds fun for them because its not a regular meal. In the past month I'm not sure what brand he's given them nor does he. He feels confident that its only been Fancy Feast but we just don't know. But none of the cats are having any suspect symptoms. I threw out teh bad cans we DID have though. 

Just to clarify this is only for WET canned and foil packaged foods right? I have a bag of dry crunchies from Priority Total Pet Care that the eat as their primary food. Priority was on the list but it vaguely states its a wet food recall only. Anyone know for sure??


----------



## melly253 (Feb 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## keeferkat (Feb 11, 2007)

Our cat Keefer (Keefers Story on this page) had eaten the Iams Gravy Pouch food and Iams sliced canned food as well. He had some the day he died (Feb. 3rd). He had hyperthyroidism and had lost weight and was 25 days into his Radioactive Iodine shot. 

Given his weakened state I'm sure this caused acute kidney failure. His hyperthyriodism behavior was still present and I believe he was given an inadequate dose. But we were puzzled as to why he seemed to go down hill so fast. He became dehydrated and had lost more weight in a short period of time.

His brother Downing didn't have the Iams Gravy pouch food, but did have the Iams sliced canned food. Just had his blood tested and his BUN is at the high end (36). The Vet wants to put him on a low protein diet. He thinks his kidneys are at ~ 33%.

People were buying what they thought were quality foods for their pets only to find out it had poison in it. These companies should just pack up and go out of business. This is in-excusable. Who knows how many pets have been needlessly killed by these foods.


----------

